# Tree Trimmers to Avoid + feedback wanted



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Last week a young person, 25 -30 and his GF came by in a ratty old pickup and asked about trimming my oak trees and hauling used deck lumber. I talked to them, invited them down to the BSH for a bottle of water and we chatted.

They seemed honorable, able and experienced. I asked about their license and workers comp and they said yes. So, I had them do some minor trimming at a fair price. Then they quoted me on his brother, Elroy and he Marcus, trimming the oak branches hanging over my roof and sweeping the rain gutters. $200 for the whole job.

Then the Boss decided she wanted a small pecan tree, about 15' taken out, ok. They wanted $400 total. They got right on it, obviously experienced and finished in less than 3 hours. Then they DEMANDED $600 for the whole job. I refused, but they insisted, so I paid them and told them to never come to my home again. 

Maybe my friends, Mr S & Mr.W and I should have told them to get out! But, I didn't and I told them about the Ten Commandments, "Thou shalt not steal" 

If they happen to approach you for work, call me first. They took my Toro lawnmower blades to "sharpen" and have not returned them. I told them to leave them on my driveway.

I never asked to see their Escambia County license or insurance, since I believe what people say to me. I am thinking maybe I should notify ECSO and Code Enforcement next week???___ Should I forget it and become less trusting in what people tell me???

Your comments appreciated.

OFH Tom


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone who "randomly" stops by my house does not get hired. B-rod here on the forum does excellent tree work.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Not Random*



grouper22 said:


> Anyone who "randomly" stops by my house does not get hired. B-rod here on the forum does excellent tree work.


I failed to mention in my original post, two neighbors had been satisfied with their work and recommended them to me. After the first day, I had recommended them to other neighbors. The TSHTF.

Oh well...

I am too busy this time of year repairing boat engines to mess with yard work.:whistling:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

If someone quoted me $400, and then "demanded" $600, I would "demand" they sit on a sharp stick and swivel.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

That's to bad, B-Rod has done several jobs for folks I know and has always done a awesome job. 

Care to name them Tom, how would we know if these are the same 2 or not? business name, something identifiable about them?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

B-rod for the win, did good work at a good price for me also


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Was not B-Rod*



Realtor said:


> That's to bad, B-Rod has done several jobs for folks I know and has always done a awesome job.
> 
> Care to name them Tom, how would we know if these are the same 2 or not? business name, something identifiable about them?


No business name, just two brothers, late 20's or early 30's. Names are Marcus and Elroy. I have phone numbers.

I am really disappointed as they started off working hard and friendly. 

Think I should report them to Code Enforcement?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

YES! Tom they will keep doing it and I'm sure they had no insurance. They would've left you high and dry if something happened. Get it on record!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> No business name, just two brothers, late 20's or early 30's. Names are Marcus and Elroy. I have phone numbers.
> 
> I am really disappointed as they started off working hard and friendly.
> 
> Think I should report them to Code Enforcement?


 
yes, report it, this could lead to bad things for someone. I would assume no insurance, 
who knows, if they tried to rip you off, just think what they may be doing to someone that they are able to take advantage of....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes. Report it


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The great tree man in the above post will never step foot in my yard again,nor will his band of merry men. Pm if ya want info.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*I reported Marcus & Elroy to ECSO*

Thanks for your thoughtful replies.

In retrospect I should have taken my self protection device out and demanded they leave with the $400 originally agreed upon, but sometimes .....?
Next year I will be 80 and I still have my health challenges, but a clear mind and am familiar with the Ten Commandments, plus I want to HELP people.

I have filed a report with the Sheriff's Office and posted a warning to my neighbors on Edgewater to not hire these persons.

I will add them to my prayers, but will be carrying when outside.

OFH Tom


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I think you made the wise choice. $200 is not worth your life. With your cat like agility, they would certainly have a tough time getting the drop on you,soooooo...let God handle it. With a little help from the ECSO, of course.


----------

